# Deutsche Casemod Meisterschaft erstmals auf der Gamescom



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Mai 2009)

* Erstmals findet die Deutsche Casemod Meisterschaft auf der Gamescom in Köln statt. Im August ist es soweit: 60 Austeller zeigen ihre Werke dem Fachpublikum. Neu ist ein sogenannter 24-Stunden-Live-Modding-Contest.


* Die Deutsche Casemod Meisterschaft findet in diesem Jahr erstmalig ihren Platz auf der Gamescom. Letztes Jahr war sie noch Bestandteil der Hobbytronic in Dortmund. 

Vom 19. bis 23. August findet die Gamescom in Köln statt, das bedeutet für die Deutsche Casemod Meisterschaft ganze fünf Tage Modding-Aktion pur. Man erwartet Zehntausende Zuschauer, rund 60 Aussteller ihrer kreativen Künste und Konkurrenten um den Meistertitel. 

Neu ist der 24-Stunden-Live-Modding-Contest, bei dem vier Teams im sportlichen Wettkampf mit Flex und Co. live gegeneinander antreten werden - diese 24 Stunden verteilen sich auf jeweils acht Stunden von Mittwoch bis Freitag. Jedes Team bekommt dabei ein identisches, mausgraues Gehäuse, das sie in ein Unikat verwandeln werden. 

Samstag und Sonntag folgt dann die Ausstellung der 60 kreativsten deutschen Eigenbauten, welche dann von Fachexperten bewertet werden. Drei Kategorien wird es dabei geben: Casemod (Case-Umbau), Casecon (Eigenkonstruktionen) und CE-Mods (modifizierte Unterhaltungselektronik). Gekürt werden die Sieger dann am Sonntagnachmittag. 

Deutsche Casemod Meisterschaft erstmals auf der Gamescom - Deutsche Casemod Meisterschaft, DCMM, Modding, Gamescom


----------



## ole88 (22. Mai 2009)

pfui, verräter anstatt auf leipzig zu setzen nein muss köln sein


----------



## Bruce112 (23. Mai 2009)

Wiso ? Köln ist doch besser und der bahn hält auch direkt vor den Messehallen .Deutz Messe

Zug auch, parkmöglichkeit gibt es auch .
Hotel direkt vor der Tür.


besser als Köln gibt es nicht.


----------



## ole88 (23. Mai 2009)

ne nix gut leipig ist auch gut fährt auch alles hin, auch bis vor die tür


----------



## moddingfreaX (23. Mai 2009)

Tolle Sache.
Werd ich mir dann vor Ort anschauen und Fotos schießen.


----------



## Fifadoc (23. Mai 2009)

hmmmm, köln.
da werd ich mir was überlegen müssen. Dortmund war für mich leicht erreichbar, aber Köln is nochmal ein gutes Stück weiter. nicht so schön -.-


----------

